# Where to buy Amano shrimp for < $2 in Bay Area?



## Yasha (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone knows where to buy Amano shrimp for < $2 in the Bay Area. Or any member selling any?


----------



## James He (Aug 24, 2009)

Pet Club $1.29

I get them at mountain view store.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 17, 2009)

thanks! I will check them out


----------



## James He (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't know if I can post the link here.

I'm not sure for other locations, but I bought some Amano shrimp from this store few months ago, they may call different names, but I'm sure they are Amano shrimp.
They also carry other shrmp like RCS/Ghost

James


----------



## bluegardener (Jun 5, 2006)

I think I saw some on craigslist for $1. Could be close to you or very far though.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks...I saw that ad on craigslist too but his amano are only 1/2 inch. I tried putting 1/2 inch RCS in my tank and almost all gotten eaten by my rosy barbs!


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

We just did a group buy of big Amano shrimp for about $1 with SFBAAPS (San Francisco bay Area Aquatic Plant Association). Come join if you have not already. Someone may have some to sell who bought more than they needed: www.sfbaaps.org

We have a monthly meeting this Sunday in San Jose (loads of plants at the free plant swap, RCS, crays, fish, micro worm cultures, etc.). Last month was in Berkeley, earlier in San Fran, Albany, Fremont, etc.)


----------



## Yasha (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks rich815. Didn't know there was one in SF. I just joined


----------

